# 1988 5000 quatro turbo wagon clutch problem



## mattgross (Dec 4, 2004)

the clutch worked fine last night. this morning when i pushed on the clutch it droped to the floor. im sending it to be repaired at a shop ive never used befor what should i look out for or what could be the problem?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1988 5000 quatro turbo wagon clutch problem (mattgross)*

Dead Clutch hydrolics. Clutch sticking to the floor is commonly a sign of a failing clutch slave and/or master cylinder...do yourself a favor, change both at the same time...ask me how I know.


----------



## mattgross (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: 1988 5000 quatro turbo wagon clutch problem (duandcc)*

im having a hard time locating both master and slave clyinders. can you please send me info id appreciate it very much.


----------



## mattgross (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: 1988 5000 quatro turbo wagon clutch problem (mattgross)*

how bad is it to use power steering fluid in place of hydrolic fluid.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1988 5000 quatro turbo wagon clutch problem (mattgross)*

Very bad. Flush iit and do it quick. The Clutch MC is below and more to the center from the brake master cylinder. The clutch slave cylinder is attached tot he bellhousing of the tranie...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1988 5000 quatro turbo wagon clutch problem (duandcc)*

BTW, it could also be a bad hydrolic line...


----------



## mattgross (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: 1988 5000 quatro turbo wagon clutch problem (duandcc)*

thanks 4 replying and sorry 4 all the stupid ?'s. Ive owned a couple of vw's in the past but never anything like this car. here is another ? for you, is the power stearing,brake and clutch all connected to the same reservoir.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1988 5000 quatro turbo wagon clutch problem (mattgross)*

Nope, brake & clutch are the same, uses DOT4 brake fluid. Power stering is on it's own and uses special Pentosin hyrolic fluid...DO NOT MIX...


----------



## mattgross (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: 1988 5000 quatro turbo wagon clutch problem (duandcc)*

how would you know if the clutch was bad and not the master or slave. i just bought a manuel for my car that cost me an arm and a leg but hopefully ill be able to figure some of this crap out on my own. thanks 4 all your help.


----------



## mattgross (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: 1988 5000 quatro turbo wagon clutch problem (mattgross)*

i thought the clutch uses hydrolic fluid.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1988 5000 quatro turbo wagon clutch problem (mattgross)*

OK, I'll admit I didn't look it up and I'm going on memory, but I'm pretty sure that the brakes & clutch work off the same reservour and it has DOT4 brake fluid in it. 
As for knowing whether it's the clutch...a sinking pedal isn't one of the symptoms of a bad clutch. A bad clutch would cause things like chattering or slipping...


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: 1988 5000 quatro turbo wagon clutch problem (duandcc)*

Yep your right.. look at the brake fluid resevoir and you will see a cloth wrapped rubber hose going to the firewall from the center of the resevoir and that is the one for the clutch.. 







DOT 4 brake fluid required..


----------



## mattgross (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: 1988 5000 quatro turbo wagon clutch problem (mrdub27)*

ive got the problem all fixed all i need to do now is bleed the lines thanks to my manuel i now know that they need to be preassure bled. what a pain it was getting the slave clyinder out. thanks 4 your help..


----------

